

Sergey Brin & Turkish President Abdullah Gül in a self-driving car - rahasia
https://twitter.com/google/status/205797110493347840/photo/1

======
moistgorilla
I love the idea of self driving cars but it's going to destroy so many jobs in
such a short amount of time that it really makes you think. Taxis, delivery,
and agriculture to name a few. I honestly think we are coming to a time period
where there are just not enough things for people to do. What do we do about a
problem like that?

~~~
rahasia
nothing, I guess, life will find a way .. as we know it, this kind of
disruptive competition is often called “creative destruction.” there is no
such "not enough things for people to do", it's the lack of creativity

------
rahasia
Sergey looks smart :)

